# The Homecoming



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Got her back home today.
I'm not done yet, but it's back in the garage.
It's strange, I'm excited, but it's a little stressful too.
I have a 2 car garage, and I'm putting up a wall between the bays
this Sat morning.
Don't want the kids bikes, or anything else for that matter, to come near it,
if you get my drift. I guess I'll always worry
about that to some extent,
but it's nice to have her home.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think we know which side of the garage is going to be bigger.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I just remembered, I have a Pontiac tape measure......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would do a modular wall with removable wallboard sections, so you could remove a section to better access the car if needed. One of those wooden accordion-type partitions comes to mind. It will keep stuff off the car, but can be slid back like a curtain to provide access for floor jacks, open doors, etc.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Let the fun begin!
We need more pics!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

had the same fear and built a 2500 sq. ft. barn...they have already taken over half of that with college apt. furniture and such...


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I can't go there G8tr,
and I really don't want to build the wall,
but I don't have much choice if I want
to really protect it. Its just going to make the
garage seem much smaller.


----------



## matteuson (Jul 23, 2013)

I live with the fear of a bike handle ruining a quarter panel everyday. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

